# nano reef picture gallery



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

figured we should have a picture gallery jsut for nanos

and when possible guys add a description of your lighting and filtration system give all the people interesting in setting one up ideas










my first salt tank i have learned tons since this setup but it was cheap and it worked very well

5 gallon tank
maxijet 600 for flow
ac150 for extra filtration
dual coralife mini compact flourescents for lighting
5 lbs LR 10 lbs baserock
1 inch playsand bed


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

great idea. i'm lovin that tank. might wanna list your livestock too


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

NanoCube 12g DX reef tank and 20gL clown/anemone tank:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

genin, i'm officially pissed. the pics you sent me for the potm are crap compared to that pic of your cinnamon.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

nice nano 00nothing, i like that red zoos you have in the middle. Do you have closer shot?

Genin, your tank is so damn cool. Wish I had a nano cube, the foot print in mines is hard to work with. That sebae clown shot is awesome!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my old 10 gallon
View attachment 76722


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

those are some awesome tanks guys


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey Genin, look at this sebae


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

where are all of these pics for the salty potoms???


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

My 2.5 gallon minireef


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

vanz said:


> nice nano 00nothing, i like that red zoos you have in the middle. Do you have closer shot?
> 
> Genin, your tank is so damn cool. Wish I had a nano cube, the foot print in mines is hard to work with. That sebae clown shot is awesome!
> [snapback]1197083[/snapback]​


those are actually orange sun polyps and sorry but i dont think i have any other pics of it that coral comes with a bit of a story i bought it from big als for like $5 the previous owner of it never fed it at all so it was suffering very badly i had almost brought it back to health and then for some mysterious reason it went belly up almost over night


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

vanz,
thanks. what is the footprint of your tank? that sebae is sweet looking. i like the coloration on it.

hyphen,
i just took those pics that very moment for this thread so i wasn't in possession of them before.

feeder,
thanks.

fresh and oonothing, 
great tanks guys.

here's some extra shots of the sebae and clown since people like them. the one is the anemone closed up because it's night time and the skilter is skimming. the clown thinks it's his pimp cup:


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Oh, it's not my sebae, it's someone local around me. That dude has very nice coral.

Footprint: 10 x 20, just like a regular 10 gallon. Can't move my huge live rock around for a nice angle without it touching the sides.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Not a 20 gal, But close its a my new prodject. a 25 gallon nano.
all acryllic with blue sides and bottom. may have it filled tonight. see if i can fit a 10 gallon sump or maybe just a 5 gal if the 10 wont fit.
Its my new zoanthid tank.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Raptor all i can say is wow very nice

are the intake and return for closed loop ? or will the intake be teh feed to your sump


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I was thinking on a closed loop with a ehiem cannister i have left over.
I may do that if space issues are involved using a sump. I have the loc line in its one of the y ones so it can handle some flow and not spew the sand all over the place.
If i go with the cannister i would have to hide the heater somewhere.
Dunno, But id like a sump. I'll start a thread when i get more done.
I have 30 lbs of table rock for it already, and with all the zoanthid rocks i'll have over 60 lbs of rock.
Thanks!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

very nice pics fellas!

make me want to get my saltwater tank back!









keep em comming


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

As promised pics of the new nano

as well today me and my 4 yr old daughter had a huge fight and she won so there are some pics of this tanks newest inhabitant


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

aww how cute 00nothing, lemme guess, she screamed 'horsie' for 20 minutes straight and you bought it to stop her from turning blue?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

lol i started this thread an already forgot the rules

5 gallon hex tank built in filtration
lighting is provided by a regular compact flourescent meant to screw into your regular home fixtures nothing special its a philips daylight and all pics except one of the horse were taken without flash in a normally lit room ( i am never buying those crap coralife bulbs again)
various pieces of LR rubble
very small pump meant for lifting water in small decorative fountains ( is salt safe no worries)
lots of macro which is key to keeping the water clean in this tank
2 plate corals
1 ricordia (and yes thats it flipped over on the sand)
and some corky finger


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> aww how cute 00nothing, lemme guess, she screamed 'horsie' for 20 minutes straight and you bought it to stop her from turning blue?
> [snapback]1202474[/snapback]​


lol usually that would be the case but this time she was sad beyond belief i think she knew that there was no point of a fit cause she couldnt have it but she wouldnt tell me what was wrong well she finally did so i caved


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

My little nano









15 gallon tank
water heater(forgot output and all lol)
2x flourescants 15w(white and blue actinic).
Maxijet-500 powerhead
Prizm HOB skimmer
some LR

Inhabitants:
Brain Coral








Zoo's
Hairy Shrooms
Alveopora
Snake polyps.
Hydnopora(encrusting)
Small Hermit
2x Blue-Green Chromis
1x Cleaner Shrimp
1x Bristle Star(recently discoverd)
1x Mystery cream colored Crab
1x Banded Trochus Snail
?x ? snails lol


----------

